# Proper Tire Rotation Pattern



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

It's the opposite of RWD. The Drive wheels go straight back and the rear wheels cross and come forward. But if you have directional tires then you're pretty much stuck front to back.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how much one can learn if they would only READ THE MANUAL!!! :vuur1:


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

I don't think it really matters, as long as you're consistent. I always do front-to-rear and rear-to-opposite-corner on all my cars.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Rtfm!*



pbeyer2010 said:


> Good Morning Folks! What is the correct tire rotation pattern according to GM?


Page 10-53 of the 2011 Owner's Manual. Took me all of ten seconds to find it.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how much one can learn if they would only READ THE MANUAL!!! :vuur1:


It never ceases to amaze me how some will lurk these pages looking only to criticize and not provide valuable information. A simple page number would have been sufficent but you perfer to belittle rather than help...go you


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

On my FWD Grand Am I just go front-to-back, back-to-front. No crossing, but that's because the wheels are asymmetrical, so it would look funny.

And it would have been simpler to look in the manual. Or Google it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

pbeyer2010 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some will lurk these pages looking only to criticize and not provide valuable information. A simple page number would have been sufficent but you perfer to belittle rather than help...go you


Telling you where to get common info about your car is the best help I could give. FYI, there is also something called a "SEARCH".


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Page 10-53 of the *2011* Owner's Manual. Took me all of ten seconds to find it.


...and, page 10-56 of the *2012* Owner's Manual.


----------

